# AZY - Antipa Minerals



## System (17 April 2011)

Antipa Minerals Ltd (AZY) is an Australian company incorporated in 2010 with the objective of identifying under-explored mineral projects in mineral provinces which have the potential to host world class mineral deposits, thereby offering high leverage exploration potential.

To this end, the Company and its wholly owned subsidiary, Antipa Resources, have entered into a sale agreement with Centaurus Metals to acquire a package of prospective tenements covering 1,714 square kilometres in the Proterozoic Paterson Province of Western Australia.

The Tenements are located approximately 100 kilometres north of Newcrest’s Telfer gold mine and include the drill defined gold and copper deposit known as the Magnum Deposit.

http://www.antipaminerals.com.au


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

MC - $2.5m
SP - 5c
Shares - 51m
Options - 26m
Cash - $2.5m

*Citadel Project*
The first phase of the 2012 Exploration Programme (Phase 1) commenced in April 2012 with the following objectives:
● Complete step-out diamond drilling at the Magnum Deposit with the aim of extending mineralisation to the north and south of the existing resource area and test for higher grade mineralised structures, thereby greatly enhancing both the understanding of the mineralised structures and the broader potential of the deposit.
● Carry out extensional drill testing of 20m to 50m wide zone, located along the western side of Magnum which hosts higher grade copper mineralisation.
● Drill test several Magnum structural targets, identifying higher grade mineralisation including testing the interpreted convergence of mineralised structures to the north.
● Drill test the Corker EM target identified during the 2011 Exploration Programme.
● Carry out a broader aircore drilling Programme to delineate the extent of mineralisation within the Magnum exploration corridor and strategically within the greater Magnum Structural Corridor including the Magnum Dome.
● Conduct ground based geophysical surveys to screen, refine and prioritise targets.

*Corker Prospect*
Antipa commenced Phase 1 with drilling at the ‘Corker’ prospect, which is a high quality, ‘bullseye’, late-time electromagnetic conductivity anomaly located less than 4 km north-northwest of the Magnum Deposit. This is the first prospect outside of Magnum which the Company has tested with drilling. Four diamond drillholes have been completed.
As announced on 13 June 2012 mineralisation was discovered in the first drillhole completed at Corker, 12AMD0015 which returned an intersection highlight of 0.13 metres grading: 772.0 g/t silver, 14.8% lead, 1.86% zinc, 0.85 g/t gold, 0.52% bismuth and 231.5 g/t tellurium.
Three of the four drillholes, 12AMD0015, 12AMD0018 and 12AMD0021, intersected narrow semi-massive sulphides with minor associated disseminated sulphides and strong alteration up to 10 metres wide, while the third drillhole, 12AMD0019, intersected minor copper sulphide (bornite and chalcopyrite) mineralisation with the expected location of sulphides in 12AMD0019 obscured by a post mineralisation (Cambrian) dolerite dyke.

Drill results include:
● 12AMD0015 = 0.13m @ 20.5 g/t equivAu* =
0.13m grading 772.0 g/t silver, 14.8% lead, 1.9% Zinc, 0.1% copper, 0.85 g/t gold
● 12AMD0018 = 0.12m @ 6.6 g/t equivAu* =
0.12m grading 113.8 g/t silver, 2.4% lead, 6.3% Zinc, 0.8% copper 0.24 g/t gold
● 12AMD0021 = 0.15m @ 2.1 g/t equivAu* =
0.15m grading 67.5 g/t silver, 1.0% lead, 0.1% Zinc, 0.4% copper

The Company believes that Corker has the potential to lead to a significant discovery as:
● The orientation of the mineralisation in 12AMD0015 when taken together with an interpreted DHEM off-hole conductor suggests untested targets exist to the north of the current drill section.
● The mineralisation encountered to date does not explain the strong electromagnetic conductivity anomalies generated by airborne, land and downhole surveys.
● The source of the Corker electromagnetic anomalies have been modeled as being up to 15 times more conductive than the nearby Magnum gold-copper mineralisation.
● There has been no material encountered to date by the drilling which could otherwise explain the electromagnetic conductivity anomalies.
● The style and intensity of hydrothermal alteration encountered to date, together with the associated mineralisation type, suggest that the fluids responsible have been derived from a nearby granite which accords with the Company’s exploration model.



*Magnum Deposit*
Magnum is a +2.2km gold, copper, silver and bismuth exploration prospect which hosts the Company’s maiden JORC Inferred Mineral Resource which was announced earlier this year.
The Magnum deposit has similarities to the Telfer gold-copper deposit.
As part of Phase 1 of the 2012 exploration Programme, a total of 7 diamond drillholes have been completed at Magnum, which intersected significant mineralisation 400m to the north and 600m to the south of the existing Inferred Mineral Resource.
Drilling at Magnum has confirmed copper-gold sulphide mineralisation occurs over an area of +1.8km x 600m, and remains open in all directions.
Assays for the drillholes at Magnum are expected to be received during the quarter and the Company expects to be in a position to announce those results by the end of Q3 2012.
*
Operations Review - North Telfer Project*
Antipa has applied for additional exploration licences, now known as the North Telfer Project, covering approximately 1,322km² of land adjoining its current Citadel Project landholding and extending south to within 20km of Newcrest’s Telfer Mine.
Antipa expects the grant of the North Telfer Project applications to be made in the normal course following negotiations with relevant stakeholders including native title parties. Until grant, no on-ground exploration activities will be carried out on the North Telfer Project.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

Company presentation
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120806/pdf/427vm2f4yn8st9.pdf


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 January 2013)

This little boy is showing some interesting activity recently. Will be watching today's bar for a trade..... later.


----------



## pixel (8 July 2016)

transferred from Breakout thread:

While Chart Readers are "expecting" a breakout (I have today double up during the pullback), some funny games appear to be played with Iceberg offers being declared at 6c, moved up a tick or three, back down again, then withdrawn altogether ...

I'd say, the breakout is "on" today, and I hold.


----------



## Nortorious (8 July 2016)

pixel said:


> transferred from Breakout thread:
> 
> While Chart Readers are "expecting" a breakout (I have today double up during the pullback), some funny games appear to be played with Iceberg offers being declared at 6c, moved up a tick or three, back down again, then withdrawn altogether ...
> 
> ...




I would confirm that the breakout was on today. I'd mentioned it in the breakout thread a couple of times and have enjoyed a nice boost in profits thanks to an extremely strong run into the close. Great volume and a pretty good close. 

Whilst there a likely to be games being played, I don't try and decipher what the motivations are... merely follow what the chart says and trade it. Use the likes of the wykoff method to say big pools/operators control the stocks and move the market to where they want it to go. I'm hoping that this is one of those that I can ride coattails on... so far so good.


----------



## barney (4 August 2017)

Not much activity on the AZY thread but recent drilling results are looking more than a little bit interesting ....

Nice widths on the Gold, and tasty Copper and Cobalt credits .... looks good!


HIGH-GRADE GOLD MINERALISATION STRIKE EXTENSIONS AT MINYARI DEPOSIT 

Highlights 
 • Drilling successfully extends Minyari high-grade gold mineralisation to +400m of strike and remains open. • Improved continuity of Minyari deposit high-grade gold mineralisation identified via south-southwest directed drill holes. • Latest significant Minyari deposit drill hole results include: o 
34.0m at 3.02 g/t gold (Au), 0.33% copper (Cu) and 0.09% cobalt (Co) from 21.0m down hole (17MYC0119) including: 
• 5.0m at 9.18 g/t Au, 0.52% Cu and 0.10% Co. o 47.0m at 2.13 g/t Au, 0.35% Cu and 0.06% Co from 5.0m down hole (17MYC0116) including: 
• 5.0m at 9.09 g/t Au, 0.65% Cu and 0.03% Co; and 
• 5.0m at 4.04 g/t Au, 0.79% Cu and 0.02% Co. o 46.0m at 2.03 g/t Au, 0.24% Cu and 0.08% Co from 19.0m down hole (17MYC0120) including: 
• 3.0m at 4.82 g/t Au, 0.21% Cu and 0.01% Co; 
• 12.0m at 3.89 g/t Au, 0.31% Cu and 0.16% Co; and 
• 2.0m at 14.87 g/t Au, 0.59% Cu and 0.57% Co. o 21.0m at 3.07 g/t Au, 0.53% Cu and 0.06% Co from 71.0m down hole (17MYC0111) including:
• 8.0m at 5.42 g/t Au, 1.03% Cu and 0.10% Co. o 15.0m at 3.21 g/t Au, 0.40% Cu and 0.04% Co from 39.0m down hole (17MYC0112) including: 
• 6.0m at 5.90 g/t Au, 0.65% Cu and 0.05% Co. o 60.0m at 1.47 g/t Au, 0.28% Cu and 0.05% Co from 189.0m down hole (17MYC0121) including: 
• 7.0m at 2.60 g/t Au, 0.59% Cu and 0.05% Co, also including; 
• 1.0m at 11.32 g/t Au, 1.34% Cu and 0.07% Co; 
• 17.0m at 2.50 g/t Au, 0.34% Cu and 0.06% Co, also including; 
• 1.0m at 14.40 g/t Au, 0.39% Cu and 0.04% Co. o 18.0m at 2.47 g/t Au, 0.19% Cu and 0.11% Co from 40.0m down hole (17MYC0118) including: 
• 3.0m at 6.88 g/t Au, 0.15% Cu and 0.12% Co; and 
• 7.0m at 5.08 g/t Au, 0.02% Cu and 0.24% Co.

o 8.0m at 5.10 g/t Au, 0.62% Cu and 0.08% Co from 29.0m down hole (17MYC0111) including: 
• 2.0m at 13.74 g/t Au, 0.83% Cu and 0.04% Co. o 12.0m at 3.12 g/t Au, 0.31% Cu and 0.07% Co from 29.0m down hole (17MYC0115) including: 
• 4.0m at 7.61 g/t Au, 0.72% Cu and 0.15% Co. o 13.0m at 2.01 g/t Au, 0.19% Cu and 0.15% Co from 84.0m down hole (17MYC0112) including:
• 1.0m at 12.20 g/t Au, 1.00% Cu and 1.07% Co. o 9.0m at 2.55 g/t Au, 0.38% Cu and 0.13% Co from 25.0m down hole (17MYC0113). 

• Significant cobalt mineralisation continues to be found with the Minyari gold and copper mineralisation. • Extended Phase 1 drilling programme completed and further Phase 2 drilling programme expected to commence this quarter.


----------



## barney (17 January 2018)

I've continued to accumulate this little battler as I see it as a potential flyer sometime over the next few months ...

Good to see the Company hire the services of Peter Bacchus and company in todays announcement.  Bacchus Capital have been big players in the mining/resource sector for a long time and carry some real clout in the M and A area.

Given their current resource/projects the current SP looks very undervalued and worthy of a re-rate ... we shall see what eventuates


----------



## barney (13 July 2018)

Ended up selling the bulk of these as the wheels fell off on the way down.  

It started behaving like a tradeable stock since mid June and todays price action looks positive …… 

I hold a modest amount.  

This is your kind of setup isn't it @tech/a ? … Spike on volume … low volume retrace …. bounce on volume ….


----------



## tech/a (13 July 2018)

barney said:


> This is your kind of setup isn't it @tech/a ? … Spike on volume … low volume retrace …. bounce on volume




Yes it is.
But I would be very careful trading very small micro caps.
The same principals apply but to put it in perspective 40 million traded at .012c is *$48000.*
That's a good night out with a few friends in Montecarlo.

If its not trading an average of $300,000 Id not even see it in a scan.


----------



## barney (13 July 2018)

tech/a said:


> If its not trading an average of $300,000 Id not even see it in a scan.




Ok thanks …. All the higher volume days including today have been over the $300,000 ….. 

PS.   Your calculator need a tag and test ….  40 million at 0.012 is $480,000  …. now that WOULD be a good night in Monte Carlo  Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (13 July 2018)

Thumbs
Average over 10 trading days for me.


----------



## barney (13 July 2018)

10 days makes sense. Cheers.


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Given the recent SP performance of AZY, the recent Cap Raise at $0.012 cents per share was fairly well supported with around shareholders taking up 57% of the offer and the rest being underwritten.

The Company now has plenty of available Cash for the next drilling campaign.

The share price immediately bounced off the cap raise price and is still holding around $0.015 cents. 

Given the high number of shortfall shares issued I expect a bit of churning, but the positive price action since the CR indicates there is plenty of support at these levels and AZY now looks a low risk medium term trade.

Discl:   I Hold.


----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

Initial good drilling results today ….. Been very unloved last few months but there are some signs after bouncing off the recent lows in June that it could turn around … Needs to break the .015-.016 area with some momentum  ……. 

Will post a chart etc later tonight after the close ….


----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

Todays results:-

Highlights • Initial RC drilling intersects thick high-grade gold-copper-cobalt mineralisation 300m south of Minyari Deposit resource, returning: 
*
• 18.0m at 3.05g/t gold, 0.32% copper and 0.05% cobalt from 47m

• 2.0m at 11.03g/t gold, 0.20% copper and 0.05% cobalt from 91m

• High-grade mineralisation in 18MYC0146 is located approximately 70m southwest of 2017 air core high-grade drill intercept of: • 6.0m at 9.28g/t gold and 0.05% copper from 31m*

*• Minyari South results highlights significant new zone of high-grade mineralisation and confirms ongoing resource growth potential.*

Nice addition to the already known mineralisation …


----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

Less effort required this time at the 0.015 area ….   My projection of how the Chart could play out … 

I see a potential break of the current resistance zone of 0.015-0.016 in the near future ….

I hold


----------



## greggles (12 November 2018)

barney said:


> Less effort required this time at the 0.015 area ….   My projection of how the Chart could play out …
> 
> I see a potential break of the current resistance zone of 0.015-0.016 in the near future ….
> 
> I hold




Hey @barney, Antipa Minerals is finally seeing some of that momentum you predicted back in August. It started to move at the beginning of November following the Quarterly Activity and Cashflow Reports announcement.

Huge volume and gap up this morning for which there doesn't appear to be any catalyst. Is there some news due about now?

AZY up 20% to 3c so far today.


----------



## barney (12 November 2018)

Hey @greggles  ….. AZY are getting some near-ology benefit ...They have an earn in agreement with RIO which could eventually see RIO stumping up tp $60 million for a major stake in one of their Patterson province projects….

PLUS …. apparently RIO have been buying up all the available land they can get their hands on, and AZY hold a lot of tenements in the same area ….

That's the good news … The bad news for me is I just got fed up with managements inactivity after years of promises and sold out a while back before I knew anything about RIO's purchases ……

Bad timing unfortunately … but you win some you lose some

The SP could keep going as the day traders will be loving the story and in the end there will likely be some substance to the story given RIO's involvement.


----------



## barney (15 November 2018)

Pretty sharp drop off the recent high but given there would be a few stale bulls … plus profit takers from the recent SPP … it makes sense to see a healthy retracement.

Todays news on the last round of drilling threw up some ok results but nothing to get too excited about.

The RIO land grab will likely be the catalyst for short term price jumps ….. I no longer hold.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 November 2018)

RIO and a number of tiddlers incl. AZY showing interest in copper and possibly gold in adjacent areas in WA. 

One to watch among small ones being used by RIO as JV's to disguise promising geology.

gg


----------



## barney (27 November 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> RIO and a number of tiddlers incl. AZY showing interest in copper and possibly gold in adjacent areas in WA.
> 
> One to watch among small ones being used by RIO as JV's to disguise promising geology.
> 
> gg




Yeah bit of pain in this one for me … I was an advocate of their tenements for many years but obviously got "bored" with management at the wrong time …… Tough working out the Kenny Rodgers indicator at this end of the market


----------



## greggles (28 February 2020)

Antipa Minerals has today announced the signing of a $60 million exploration farm-in and joint venture agreements with Newcrest for the southern portion of the Company’s 100%-owned ground in the Paterson Province of Western Australia. The area will now been known as the Wilki Project.

Key terms of the agreement include:

Initial $6 million minimum exploration expenditure within 2 years to be managed by Antipa.
Further $10 million exploration expenditure within 5 years of commencement to earn a 51% joint venture interest.
Further $44 million exploration expenditure within 8 years of commencement to earn a 75% joint venture interest.
Newcrest to acquire a 9.9% interest in Antipa by subscribing for $3.9 million in shares at 1.7 cents per share. 

Initial exploration activity for the Wilki Project to commence in the next 4-6 weeks and expected to include the following components:
Field reconnaissance programme including mapping and geochemical sampling
Aerial electromagnetics over areas not previously covered by AEM
Induced Polarisation survey to target prospects beneath cover
Reverse Circulation and diamond core drill programmes testing defined targets under cover, including deeper magnetic Havieron analogue anomalies

Antipa retains 100% ownership of 1,700km² of highly prospective ground in the Paterson Province including existing gold-copper resources at Minyari-WACA and its recently discovered Reaper-Poblano-Serrano gold-copper trend.
Following completion of the Share Placement, Antipa will remain well-funded to continue exploration of its 100%-owned ground.
In addition, Rio Tinto Exploration Pty Ltd continues to fully fund the 1,300km² Citadel Project joint venture exploration activities.
Newcrest subscribing for shares at 1.7c is a nice outcome for AZY, especially considering the share price closed at 1.1c yesterday. Overall, I like the look of the deal and think that it will put a floor in the share price. 

I reckon AZY is now a good bet for some solid gains in the coming months.


----------



## barney (28 February 2020)

greggles said:


> I reckon AZY is now a good bet for some solid gains in the coming months.




Agree  ….Held this for a long time based on their quality landholdings and eventually lost money given the SP downturn ……. 

Was a frustrating stock to own but if you have time on your side it should be hard to lose in the long run.


----------



## greggles (24 March 2020)

AZY has held up rather well during March all things considered. It started the month at 1.3c and is now at 1.2c. I have confidence that it will continue to hold up well during April and will hopefully make some gains as the market stabilises after the recent falls.

Newcrest now has a 9.9% stake in AZY at 1.7c and as I indicated in my previous post am of the view that this will limit downside risk. There should be some further new flow next month which will hopefully give the AZY share price a lift.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> RIO and a number of tiddlers incl. AZY showing interest in copper and possibly gold in adjacent areas in WA.
> *One to watch *among small ones being used by RIO as JV's to disguise promising geology.



So, now JVs with NCM and RIO, plus IGO:

_"The Winu maiden resource assessment is a significant milestone – and from AZY’s perspective this is excellent news. Having first entered the Paterson during 2011 when it was a much less sought-after exploration address, AZY used its early-mover advantage to build a strong tenement holding of ~5,200 sq km. The Winu project lies just to the west of AZY’s Citadel joint venture project with Rio Tinto"._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 August 2020)

still got to come up with the goods:
(three year chart, daily)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 December 2020)

*$13.8 MILLION 2021 EXPLORATION PROGRAMME APPROVED FOR RIO TINTO - ANTIPA CITADEL JOINT VENTURE PROJECT


Highlights*
_$13.8 million Citadel Joint Venture Project 2021 Exploration Programme agreed by Antipa and Rio Tinto Exploration Pty Limited_

_*Program to include:*
o Calibre Deposit update to existing Calibre Mineral Resource of 47.7Mt at 0.9 g/t gold and 0.15% copper for 1.3 Moz gold and 69.5kt tonnes of copper; o Preliminary metallurgical test-work and possible early stage project development options appraisal work in relation to the Calibre deposit;
o An 11,000m to 14,000m drill programme focused on the Magnum Dome area, hosting the Calibre, Magnum and Corker deposits, and Rimfire area together with other select regional targets, including Boxer;
o Continuation of Gradient Array Induced Polarisation (GAIP) survey programme across prospective structural corridors of Citadel tenements; and
o Processing and interpretation of GAIP and drill hole data to identify further priority target areas._

_ Drill programme and GAIP surveying and expected to recommence in *March*_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

nothing seems to be moving the AZY dial. Still bouncing along under 5c



> Significant widths of gold-copper±silver mineralisation intersected in four reconnaissance RC holes which tested greenfield magnetic targets across 4.5km of the Rimfire area. Rimfire is located approximately 25km southeast of Rio Tinto’s Winu copper-gold-silver deposit .





> Significant widths of gold-copper±silver mineralisation intersected, including substantial high-grade gold mineralisation outside the existing Calibre Mineral Resource boundaries. Calibre is located 45km east of Rio Tinto’s Winu copper-gold-silver deposit within a similar geological setting


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 April 2021)

Drill results came out today.  The market likes it and up 80% at close.

Highlights

Diamond drilling at Minyari and WACA returns multiple high-grade gold and copper intersections with significant zones of gold-copper-silver-cobalt mineralisation intersected outside existing Mineral Resource boundaries
Results analogous to Havieron gold-copper deposit – Mineralisation hosted by same lithologies with intrusion related hydrothermal alteration and sulphide breccias.
*Significant results from the six-hole programme include:*
5.35m at 12.35 g/t gold and 0.06% copper from 311.65m down hole in 20MYD0192, including ...1.00m at 65.40 g/t gold and 0.25% copper from 316.00m
23.00m at 4.53 g/t gold, 0.41% copper and 1.04 g/t silver from 549.00m down hole in 20MYD0194, including: ... 2.05m at 32.53 g/t gold, 0.97% copper and 1.93 g/t silver from 549.95m, 
... also including: ..... 35m at 141.00 g/t gold, 9.64% copper and 18.65 g/t silver from 549.95m
19.65m at 2.59 g/t gold, 0.44% copper and 1.47 g/t silver from 292.35m down hole in 20MYD0194, including .... 0.80m at 29.70 g/t gold, 5.79% copper and 19.70 g/t silver from 298.35m
5.25m at 5.16 g/t gold, 0.59% copper and 2.66 g/t silver from 390.40m down hole in 20MYD0192, including: ..... 1.60m at 12.55 g/t gold, 1.61% copper and 6.97 g/t silver from 390.40m
4.30m at 6.41 g/t gold, 0.71% copper and 2.36 g/t silver from 424.4m down hole in 20MYD0192
3.00m at 8.53 g/t gold, 1.01% copper and 2.90 g/t silver from 534.55m down hole in 20MYD0192, including: ..... 1.00m at 16.05 g/t gold, 1.87% copper and 4.83 g/t silver from 535.45m
5.45m at 4.87 g/t gold, 1.37% copper and 1.05 g/t silver from 223.55m down hole in 20MYD0196, including: .... 1.50m at 11.12 g/t gold, 1.62% copper and 1.11 g/t silver from 226.00m
8.45m at 3.51 g/t gold, 0.22% copper and 0.54 g/t silver from 198.60m down hole in 20MYD0193, including: .... 1.00m at 12.10 g/t gold, 0.17% copper and 0.90 g/t silver from 202.00m

.... Follow-up drilling program to commence in April


----------



## barney (7 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Drill results came out today.  The market likes it and up 80% at close.




This Stock has always presented a great case for a Spec play, so well done to anyone cashing in today (maybe tomorrow/into the future)

I'm a bit annoyed because  previously I held on through thick and thin for well over 2 years waiting for something to happen before finally falling on my sword

Anyway, they have tenements in great positions with excellent JV's etc etc.

I lost ... who cares apart from me, lol  (apparently 2-3 years is not patient enough lol)

Good luck to anyone who has timed the recent SP action. You deserve a win

ps Traders will see some potential here, so well worth some study for a short term trade if so inclined


----------



## wabullfrog (20 April 2021)

Recent good news delivered, share price bounce & now in a trading halt for cap raising.

Speculation on HC that it's for $20 Million at 4.2c per share


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2021)

*CALIBRE GOLD RESOURCE INCREASES 62% TO 2.1 MILLION OZ OF GOLD + 103,700 TONNES of COPPER and 1.3 MILLION OZ of SILVER 

RIO TINTO - ANTIPA CITADEL JOINT VENTURE PROJECT

Highlights*

 Updated Calibre Inferred Mineral Resource increased by 62%:
 2.1 million ounces of gold, 103,700 tonnes of copper and 1.3 million ounces of silver at 0.72 g/t gold and 0.11% copper
 2.7 million gold-equivalent ounces from 92 million tonnes at 0.92 g/t gold equivalent 
 The Calibre resource extends for approximately 1.8 kilometres and remains open along strike to the south, at depth and potentially across strike
 The existing Magnum Inferred Mineral Resource, located just 1.3km from Calibre, provides an additional 340,000 ounces of gold, 57,800 tonnes of copper and 511,000 ounces of silver and remains open at depth and along strike to both the north and south
 Potential for further resource growth with a Citadel JV CY2021 Exploration budget of $24.5 million, including further extensional drilling at both Calibre and Magnum


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 October 2021)

Further 11 Minyari deposit drill hole assays return significant high-grade gold and copper (± silver and cobalt) intersections, including: 

134.0m at 1.70 g/t gold and 0.30% copper from 212.0m down hole in 21MYC0233:   
 30.0m at 2.95 g/t gold and 0.14% copper from 149.0m down hole in 21MYC0235 (further results  pending);
 77.0m at 1.26 g/t gold, 0.41% copper and 1.10 g/t silver from 85.0m down hole in 21MYC0221;
44.0m at 1.49 g/t gold and 0.15% copper from 395.0m down hole in 21MYCD0220 (further results  pending)
32.0m at 1.34 g/t gold and 0.19% copper from 55.0m down hole in 21MYC0227 (further results  pending);


Results continue to extend the potential size of the Minyari resource and enhance the project development opportunity 
 37,620m of Resource definition, Resource extensional and brownfield plus greenfield discovery drilling at Minyari Dome completed – three drill rigs currently on site (awaiting  assays for 28,370m)  
Drill programme further expanded to 45,000m


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 February 2022)

*FURTHER OUTSTANDING HIGH-GRADE GOLD RESULTS AT 100% OWNED MINYARI DEPOSIT*

Antipa Minerals Limited is pleased to announce further assay  results for the 2021 drill programme on its 100% owned, 144km2 Minyari Dome Project in Western Australia’s Paterson Province.

50 Minyari and WACA deposit drill hole assays return significant high-grade gold and copper (± silver and cobalt) extending the potential size of the Minyari and WACA resources
Minyari drilling at depth confirms continuity of moderate northwest plunging “pipe” like thick high-grade breccia mineralisation which remains open at depth providing further exciting exploration upside
52,750m of resource definition, resource extensional and brownfield plus greenfield discovery drilling at Minyari Dome completed in 2021 – Awaiting assays for final 11,200m
The Project is located within 35km of Newcrest Mining’s Telfer gold‐copper‐silver mine and mineral processing facility and 54km along strike from Greatland Gold‐Newcrest’s Havieron gold‐copper development project


----------



## Sean K (16 September 2022)

NCM has elected to keep their 9.9% stake by participating in this raising. Made me have a good look at their major projects and ground and it looks like they're in some very prospective geology and good JVs with RIO and IGO.

SP been smashed the past year along with most other juniors. I wonder if it's overdone with quite a few defined resources and potential for another Havieron to be discovered at depth. I think that might be what NCM is hoping for to feed into the Telfer mill once that deposit gets phased out. It's certainly what AZY are sprewking with the latest presentation. They are ramping that Minyari might go to the same depths as Havieron and increase in grade. Looks interesting. I can't see if they've actually put a very deep hole down there to test it yet.


----------

